
Playstation 5 will cost 749 dollars in venezuela - devcriollo
https://www.facebook.com/superjuegosstore/photos/a.1394901697268956/3306848759407564/
======
themodelplumber
Hello to our friends in Venezuela. What's the reaction? I'm seeing that
"Suerte con eso" but how does the pricing compare to other new computers or
game systems that are available on the same market? Is this really the
anticipated price?

~~~
devcriollo
things usually cost three times the international price

------
duxup
Is this different than any other imported electronics in Venezuela?

~~~
devcriollo
no. things usually cost three times the international price

